# Leidiges Thema bezüglich Stromlos machen der Geräte oder lassen



## Viking30k (27. Juni 2022)

Hallo ich habe leider ein Recht nerviges Problem und weiß nicht was man noch Testen soll ^^

Ich mache playstation 5, Pc usw. Eigentlich immer stromlos mit solchen schaltbaren Steckdosen leider sterben die Schalter ständig oder die Steckdose schaltet nicht mehr ab.

Momentan nutze ich so ein Gst18 System von Bachmann das hat eine Weile gut funktioniert jetzt Funkt es aus dem Schalter wenn ich sie einschalte. Daher hatte ich so ein Modul schon nach bestellt dieses hat dann gar nicht mehr den Strom abgeschaltet obwohl die led aus war 

Was macht man da am besten? Den Strom immer anlassen und nur eine normale Steckdose ohne Schalter dran? 

Eventuell master slave? Habe ich auch mal versucht die Steckdose von bachmann brummte auch wenn kein Gerät angeschlossen war 

Am Pc habe ich leider das Problem das der 20W zieht wenn der aus ist obwohl ich im bios eingestellt habe das auch die USB Ports komplett Stromlos gemacht werden. 

Mein Messgerät funktioniert ich habe es mit einer 9W LED Lampe getestet da zeigt es genau die 9W an

Hat jemand Tipps?^^


----------



## Laudian (27. Juni 2022)

Ich habe zwischen der Mehrfachsteckdose und der Wanddose so eine Smart-Home Steckdose, die ich über Alexa schalten kann. Misst zusätzlich den Stromverbrauch am PC und funktioniert bei mir jetzt seit einigen Jahren problemlos.

Die Mehrfachsteckdose kann dadurch auch versteckt sein, was mir lieber ist.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Juni 2022)

Welche Smarthome Steckdose hast du? Also welche Marke?

Habe schon mal danach gesucht und teils durchwachsene Bewertungen gelesen.  

Es waren sogar welche dabei die ausgehen wenn das Internet mal nicht funktioniert bzw. Der Server Down ist ^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2022)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Was macht man da am besten?


3 fach Steckdose mit Schalter.
Funktioniert bei mir seit 30 Jahren.


----------



## Laudian (27. Juni 2022)

Ich habe so ein billiges Chinading, identisch aussehende Steckdosen gibt es aber auch von 20 anderen Marken, die auch alle die gleiche App benutzen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei allen die gleiche Steckdose ist.

Ist optisch identisch zu dieser hier und benutzt auch die SmartLife App:


			https://www.amazon.de/-/en/dp/B09J8N95D3/
		


Probleme hatte ich noch nie, wenn die Server mal ausfallen kann man die Steckdose über eine Taste auch von Hand einschalten. Ausgegangen ist die Steckdose noch nie.


----------



## Optiki (27. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 3 fach Steckdose mit Schalter.
> Funktioniert bei mir seit 30 Jahren.


Das mit dem Alter ist wahrscheinlich der Punkt, die meisten heutigen Leisten gehen bei mir zeitnahe kaputt, da muss man deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, sonst bekommt man nur Schrott.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 3 fach Steckdose mit Schalter.
> Funktioniert bei mir seit 30 Jahren.


This.
Ich hab auch ne ganz simple aber hochwertige Steckerleiste mit Schalter dran. Die geht jetzt Richtung 10 Jahre und funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.

Ich schalte die Leiste aber nicht grundsätzlich aus wenn ich den PC abschalte, nur dann wenn ich mal geplant länger als nen Tag nicht da bin. Der idleverbrauch aller angeschlossenen Geräte (PC, TFT, DAC, Boxen, Kleinkram) ist bei mir gemessen deutlich unter 5W. Da gehen mir andere Geräte deutlich mehr aufn Senkel wie beispielsweise der Vodafonerouter von Arris der dauerhaft 18W frisst (auch beim nixtun!) und den ich halt nicht ständig abschalten kann.

@Optiki 
Ja, wenn Steckerleiste dann einmal Industrieware nehmen und Ruhe ist im Karton. Die Consumerplastikdinger sind wie du sagst größtenteils Billigschrott. Leider auch bei bekannten Namen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die meisten heutigen Leisten gehen bei mir zeitnahe kaputt, da muss man deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, sonst bekommt man nur Schrott.


Das stimmt allerdings.
Brennenstuhl ist, als ehemaliger Marktführer, bis zur Lächerlichkeit abgerutscht.

Die 10er Alu-Line oder so, war das beste, was ich je an Mehrfachsteckdosen gesehen habe.

Kopp genau so und die anderen guten Lieferanten.
Da zerfällt einem der Schalter schon in der Hand, wenn man ihn montieren will.

Die Schalter der neuen Schaltsteckdosen sind unterste Kategorie und halten meist nicht mal die Garantiezeit aus.

Machen kann man da gar nichts, außer Steckerleisten ohne Schalter kaufen und den jedes mal Stecker ziehen.


----------



## Schori (27. Juni 2022)

Ich nutze eine 10 Jahre+ alte Steckerleiste (ist schon leicht vergilbt XD) mit einer WiFi Steckdose. Funktioniert einwandfrei seit Jahren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2022)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe so ein billiges Chinading, identisch aussehende Steckdosen gibt es aber auch von 20 anderen Marken, die auch alle die gleiche App benutzen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei allen die gleiche Steckdose ist.


Nein, ist es nicht.
Ich hab gestern eine 8-fach Kopp-Leiste verbaut.
Die hat innen sogar Einzelsteckdosen, die in der normalen Auf-Putz-Montage verbaut werden.

Die sind mit Kabelbrücken zusammengeschaltet.


			Die inneren Werte zählen!
		

Das ist sehr ordentlich gemacht, wenn keine überzähligen Teile drin liegen,

Die meisten Billigleisten haben vorgestanzte Bleche, die im Gehäuse festgenietet werden.
Aufmachen geht nur mit Wegbohren der Nieten.



Laudian schrieb:


> Ist optisch identisch zu dieser hier und benutzt auch die SmartLife App:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/dp/B09J8N95D3/
> ...


Ich brauch mehrere Steckdosen am PC.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehrere Steckdosen am PC.


Solche Dinger können 16A schalten, dahinter kommt dann die normale Mehrfachsteckdose.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Juni 2022)

Nö, da musst du beim Kauf drauf achten.
Genauso wie bei den einfachen Funksteckdosen, gibts es auch bei den WLAN/Alexa Dosen welche mit nur 10A.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Juni 2022)

Einfach ne qualitative Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter oder nur nen Schalter kaufen, welcher nicht ständig kaputt geht?
Wenn das bei mir 20,30 Jahre hält, kaufst du entweder Müll oder es liegt an was Anderem?

Bei dem ganzen Funk- und Smartzeug hast du natürlich das Problem, dass es auch ausgeschalten Strom zieht. Vielleicht weniger als mehrere Geräte im Standby, aber eben nicht Nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht.
> Ich hab gestern eine 8-fach Kopp-Leiste verbaut.
> Die hat innen sogar Einzelsteckdosen, die in der normalen Auf-Putz-Montage verbaut werden.
> 
> ...


Du hast nicht verstandenwas er nutzt. 
Er ne Stockdosenleiste in einer Smarthome Steckdose. 
Dadurch kann er die Stockdosenleiste schalten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Einfach ne qualitative Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter oder nur nen Schalter kaufen, welcher nicht ständig kaputt geht?


Dann nenne mal einen zuverlässigen Hersteller:

Der Mist kommt doch nur noch mit minderwertigen Schaltern.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn das bei mir 20,30 Jahre hält, kaufst du entweder Müll oder es liegt an was Anderem?


And er Chinisierung der Qualität.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (27. Juni 2022)

Das lohnt sich doch gar nicht mehr, oder? Die meisten Geräte haben doch nur noch einen Standby Verbrauch von 0,5 - 1W. 
Nach Ökorichtlinie von 2010 ! sind nur noch 0,5W erlaubt.


----------



## Nathenhale (27. Juni 2022)

Also ich benutze dafür so eine AVM smart Steckdose. FRITZ!DECT 200
funktioniert super sind zwar viel zu teuer für das was sie bieten. Aber wenigsten funktioniert das ding seid ich es habe problemlos.

Und es lädt meines wissen keine Daten in eine Cloud hoch nicht wie manch andere Steckdosen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich doch gar nicht mehr, oder? Die meisten Geräte haben doch nur noch einen Standby Verbrauch von 0,5 - 1W.
> Nach Ökorichtlinie von 2010 ! sind nur noch 0,5W erlaubt.


Papier ist geduldig. Nachmessen erzeugt öfter fallende Kinnladen.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Juni 2022)

Brennenstuhl Premium Line mit Alugehäuse ab 45-50 Euro sollte sehr solide sein. Ich habe selbst eine seit 2018 und keine Probleme damit. Schalter und Gehäuse sind 1A. Dazu gibts nen Netzfilter, Überspannungsschutz und 5 Jahre Garantie, bei den höherwertigen Modellen ab 70 Euro sogar 10 Jahre Garantie.

z. B. Diese: https://www.brennenstuhl.com/de-DE/...hutz-steckdosenleiste-6-fach-5m-h05vv-f-3g1-5

Ist anscheinend teurer geworden. Ich habe diese Leiste für 47 Euro bekommen damals, nun kostet sie ca. 80,-


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Brennenstuhl Premium Line mit Alugehäuse ab 45-50 Euro sollte sehr solide sein.


Für DEN Preis kannste auch Industrieware kaufen. Ne Rittal 211374 DK oder vergleichbares... die Dinger sind ziemlich unzerstörbar.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Juni 2022)

Gehts denn hier um billich oder gute Qualität?

Ich kaufe mir nicht so oft was neues und dann will ich auch was gutes haben, wenn es denn mal soweit ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

Deswegen sag ich doch für 50+€ für ne Leiste kaufe ich eher eine (weitaus hochwertigere) Industrieleiste als ein Brennenstuhlding.

Von WIRKLICH guten Leisten sind wir da noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Juni 2022)

Ob diese "Industrieleiste" unbedingt höherwertig ist? Ich würde die nicht kaufen, da kein Netzfilter und kein Überspannungsschutz.

Bei einem Kumpel habe ich die auch verbaut. Leistet super Dienste und filtert den Netzstrom für die Röhrenverstärker. Seitdem hat er kein Netz-Rauschen mehr im Fender. Selbst die Störgeräusche von den Handys sind nicht mehr da.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich würde die nicht kaufen, da kein Netzfilter und kein Überspannungsschutz.


Das ist in nahezu allen Fällen auch leider Marketing und weder hilfreich noch sinnvoll.
Der einzelne Thyristor in einer solchen leiste filtert im relevanten Bereich nicht nennenswert wenn man keine Spezialanwendung hat die sehr hochfrequenzempfindlich ist (dann kanns helfen wie bei deinem Kollegen) und der Überspannungsschutz in einer Steckerleiste ist das letzte Glied in einem Überspannungsschutzsystem was vorher noch Mittel- und Hauptschutz haben muss (im Verteilerkasten und am Hausanschluss beispielsweise), denn nur dann kann eine Leiste das, was da noch durchkommt etwa beim Blitzeinschlag noch abfangen. Die Steckerleiste alleine bringt so gut wie gar nix - deswegen haben Profileisten sowas auch nicht.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Dinger sind ja wirklich nicht schlechtt, da gibts viel schlimmeres. Aber zu glauben wenn man so ne Leiste benutzt haut einem der Blitz im Ernstfall seinen PC nicht kaputt ist leider Marketingbullshit^^


----------



## Downsampler (27. Juni 2022)

Jo vor Blitz schützt nix außer Stecker ziehen. Wenn dir da der Blitz reinhaut, dann macht der Blitzschutz auch nix mehr. Wenn du so eine komplette Installation hast mit Blitzschutz kann dir aber auch noch was kaputt gehen. Vor allem die Blitzschutzgeräte. 

Ich habe noch den Vorgänger von der aktuellen Serie. Da waren es nur 30.000 A Überspannungsschutz aber man kann die Schutzsicherung wechseln wenn sie kaputt geht. Das geht bei den neueren wohl nicht so einfach.

Und teurer geht sowieso immer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

...oder halt ein "echter" Überspannungsschutz. Wie gesagt in den Steckerleisten sind daumennagelgroße Varistoren drin zu dem Zweck. Damit kann man schöne große Zahlen auf die Packung drucken aber wenn da mal wirklich ein größerer Schlag kommt machen die schnell dicke Backen.

Über generelle Qualität kann man natürlich streiten. Im Bereich von 20, 30€ kann man eben auch nicht erwarten dass da was im Inneren wirklich hochwertig ist (wenn auch schon weit besser als bei 5€-Leisten natürlich). Nur sind solche Consumerprodukte eben naturgemäß viel auf Aussehen getrimmt (hübsches Case, schau hier Spannungsschutz, manche drucken sogar die Kennlinie noch drauf, ein schönes grünes Lichtchen wenn die Leiste an ist usw.) - das kostet alles Geld das man bei Industrieleisten halt in stabilere/hochwertigere Innereien setzen kann wo das Aussehen egal ist.

Als Beispiel - so sieht ne Brennenstuhl innen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stromschienen mit Plastiknupsis geklemmt, ne 2x4cm große Platine mit zwei Varistoren und einem Thyristor (Centbauteile). Das kann man alles so machen, ist auch für den Preis ok aber das ist nicht wirklich hochwertig. Ich hab grade kein Bild von ner Industrieleiste aber da sieht das Innere deutlich hochwertiger aus.

Ah, hier ein 5€-Ding...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Juni 2022)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich doch gar nicht mehr, oder? Die meisten Geräte haben doch nur noch einen Standby Verbrauch von 0,5 - 1W.
> Nach Ökorichtlinie von 2010 ! sind nur noch 0,5W erlaubt.


Mir gings auch immer drum, dass ich keinen Bock hab im Dunkeln 10 LEDs zu sehen. Außerdem summen viele Netzteile, wenn es leise ist.

Qualitätshersteller? kA, bei mir tuts sein nun seit 20 Jahren eine von Ikea für den PC und ein Schalter vom Mediamarkt für den TV


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2022)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Momentan nutze ich so ein Gst18 System von Bachmann das hat eine Weile gut funktioniert jetzt Funkt es aus dem Schalter wenn ich sie einschalte.


D.h. Ein Schalter ist in dem Moment am Ende, an dem er Funken schlägt? Ich glaub 3/4 meiner Schalterleisten Funken beim schalten. Seit Jahren. Beeinträchtigt das die Funktion?
Mücke —-> Elefant?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWYRlxkXCUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meines Wissens ist ein Lichtbogen beim schalten großer Ströme das normalste der Welt.


Automatisiert schalte ich die Rechnerplätze der Kinder mit Hama Smarten Dosen, meinen mit einer Smart-Me Dose, das MediaCenter mit einer Fritz Dect 200 und den Fileserver auch mit einer Hama Steckdose.

Die Smart Me Dose sagt übrigens das mein Rechnerplatz von ihr aus mit 7 Megawattstunden Ernergie versorgt wurde, man kann in etwa überschlagen wie viele Jahre sie das also schon macht. Tag für Tag. In der Hitze unter dem Dach.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Juni 2022)

> Ich hab grade kein Bild von ner Industrieleiste aber da sieht das Innere deutlich hochwertiger aus.



Würde ich gerne mal zum Vergleich sehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne mal zum Vergleich sehen.


Die arbeiten halt nicht mit Stromschienen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wenn man was mit (wirklich gutem) Frequenzfilter + Überspannungsschutz der was abkann will:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind aber auch völlig andere Preisklassen (das Ding da unten hat ne UVP von 1990€  ) und für die Anwendung hier im Thread garantiert völliger Overkill^^


----------



## Downsampler (27. Juni 2022)

Also in etwa wie beim China-Fender und beim original Fender. Der China-Fender ist mit Platine und der original Fender ist point-to-point handverdrahtet mit Kabeln.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als Beispiel - so sieht ne Brennenstuhl innen aus:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also meine Brennenstuhl sieht solider aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber das will der TO ja gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also meine Brennenstuhl sieht solider aus:


Das ist doch schon ordentlich - was ist das genau für ein Modell?
Wenn der Schalter auch hochwertig ist könnte das durchaus was für den TE sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon ordentlich - was ist das genau für ein Modell?


Soory, hab mich verlesen, die Firma ist falsch.
Das ist eine *Kopp *226920014 Powerversal, 8fach:
https://geizhals.de/kopp-powerversal-226920014-a1599102.html  ,

Ich hab nur die überstehende Außenbefestigung abgeschitten, weil ich sie als altes Elektrohörnchen natürlich mit Kabelbindern und zwei mal 5mm Loch befestigt habe am PC-Tisch.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn der Schalter auch hochwertig ist könnte das durchaus was für den TE sein.


Sie hat leider keinen Schalter.

Die sieht so ähnlich aus mit Schalter:
https://geizhals.de/kopp-powerversal-226820011-a1599106.html  .

Das Ding ist riesengroß!
Ich hab sie gegen die 6er getauscht:
https://geizhals.de/kopp-powerversal-226720018-a1599107.html   ,
weil sie über den Tisch hinaus geragt hat.

Eventuell sollte man diese mal testen:
https://geizhals.de/brennenstuhl-alu-line-19-8-fach-1390007018-a953853.html   .

Die ALU-Line Serie hab ich als hochwertig in Erinnerung.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2022)

Hab ne Brennenstuhl Premium Line 8fach mit Schalter, hält seit 5 Jahren ohne Probleme.








						Brennenstuhl Premium-Line mit Schalter, 8-fach, 5m ab € 17,90 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Brennenstuhl Premium-Line mit Schalter, 8-fach, 5m ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Ausgänge: 8x Schuko • Eingang: 1x Schuko • Besonderheiten: 45°-Anordnung, Kinderschutz, Sicherheitsschalt… ✔ Steckerleisten ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## DARPA (28. Juni 2022)

Ich hab zwar auch ne schaltbare Steckdosenleiste, aber wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist stehen 2 Watt auf dem Energiemessgerät.  Dafür mach ich nicht jedes mal nen langen Arm (hinter den Monitor).


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2022)

Nochmal die Frage … ist eine Schalterleiste, wenn sie beim Schalten funkt, im Arsch; so wie der TE das beschreibt?


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Juni 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar auch ne schaltbare Steckdosenleiste, aber wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist stehen 2 Watt auf dem Energiemessgerät.  Dafür mach ich nicht jedes mal nen langen Arm (hinter den Monitor).


Und das liegt nicht am Energiemessgerät?


----------



## cordonbleu (28. Juni 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage … ist eine Schalterleiste, wenn sie beim Schalten funkt, im Arsch; so wie der TE das beschreibt?


Lässt sich pauschal schwer mit Ja oder Nein beantworten. 

Ich habe nach einigen günstigen Leisten, bei denen immer der Schalter nach Zeit x aufgab auch vor etwa 10 Jahren in eine Master/Slave Leiste von Brennenstuhl investiert (ich meine die hat um die 60 € gekostet). 
Bei dieser hatte ich das Problem mit dem Schalter auch wieder noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit. Also eingeschickt und "auf Kulanz" eine neue bekommen, da der Fehler nicht reproduzierbar war. Klar, wenn keine Last an der Masterdose hängt, wie beispielsweise ein PC, dann reicht ein das kleinste bisschen Schalterkontakt um die LEDs in der Leiste zuverlässig zu schalten. Sei es drum, neue Leiste bekommen. Nach weiteren knapp 2 Jahren hatte auch die das Problem. Da die Garantie mittlerweile abgelaufen ist, habe ich den Schalter also geöffnet und fand Abbrand auf den Schaltkontakten. Also mit Schleifvlies gereinigt und der Schalter ging wieder problemlos. 
Das Ganze habe ich nun mittlerweile 4 oder 5x gemacht und nutze die Leiste noch immer


----------



## retrogamer0815 (28. Juni 2022)

Es gibt so Wippschalter als Ersatzeil bei zB.: https://www.reichelt.at/at/de/wippschalter-c7596.html?&nbc=1


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und das liegt nicht am Energiemessgerät?


Was genau meinst du?


----------



## FetterKasten (30. Juni 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du?


Dass das Messgerät evtl selbst 2 Watt verbraucht und das anzeigt?


----------



## Viking30k (1. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Antworten also muss ich das System noch nicht entsorgen wenn die Schalter etwas Funken? 

So ein Modul ist ja auch nicht gerade eine 5 € leiste ^^ 

Ich hatte vor zig Jahren mal ein billiges Baumarkt Teil mit dem bin ich wirklich nicht gut umgegangen als Kind noch das Teil hat aber nie Probleme gemacht. 

Sowas nutze ich momentan


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2022)

<—- fragt sich woher diese Idee wieder stammt.
Natürlich nicht. Ich hoffe nicht, das diesem Gedanken schon viele Leisten zum Opfer gefallen sind.
Wenn Du den Stecker in die Steckdose steckst blitzt es auch, ganz ohne Leiste und Schalter. Da fließen kurze Zeit hohe Ströme. Genau das gleiche passiert in der Leiste. Kurze Zeit hohe Ströme an den Kontakten ein Lichtbogen. Google it.


----------



## DARPA (1. Juli 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Dass das Messgerät evtl selbst 2 Watt verbraucht und das anzeigt?


Achso nee das Messgerät zeigt nur den Ausgang an, also ohne Eigenverbrauch.
Ich meinte auch 2 W wenn der PC runtergefahren ist aber die Leiste weiter an. Was eben meine Begründung diese nicht auszuschalten.


----------

